# Aquarium cover that keeps humidity in but lets light through?



## pasterino (Jun 30, 2010)

Im thinking of covering my tank with saran wrap in order to prevent evaporation and humidity in my room. I would keep a small space uncovered for feeding my fish and allowing oxygen to reach the tank. The tank is 110g and fish are two oscars and a jumbo pike cichlid. Does this sound like a good idea? I know a glass cover would be more costly and harder to make but would it allow more light through it than saran wrap and keep humidity contained better? How does everyone on here with large planted tanks prevent humidity or is leaving the tank uncovered the general way of doing things? Any thoughts, input, or advice is appreciated


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Most of my tanks are uncovered since they're rimless, but the ones in my room I use a glass top (if they have the black trim) 

It helps the evaporation and keeps my room from getting humid. You gotta keep it clean though so light goes through. I usually clean it every time I do a water change, just wipe it down


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Glass. It's cheap and it works.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Glass. You can have glass cut. I like 1/4" or 3/16" so I can comfortably put stuff on top of it, but you can do 1/8"....it's just a little more fragile. 

I think I usually pay 10 bucks or so for 1/4" for a 10g tank. 

I usually have the glass cut so that it leaves about an inch on one side to allow me to drop food/ferts in. Alternatively, you can have two pieces cut, and then buy some plastic hinges and glue them on.

Covering your tanks with glass will allow plenty of light through, it'll trap humidity, and require less energy to keep the tanks heated.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm currently using glass - but I'm building a wood canopy for my 80 gallon bowfront. Once I finish that(look for my how to thread coming soon) I will be open water and the canopy will have an open back so that the humidity can escape. I don't care about trapping it I do water changes frequetly enough that it won't be a problem for me. Also I have central air so my house temperature stays consistent and evaporation isn't that big a problem at 23 degrees.


----------



## pasterino (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone, now this may be a stupid question, but where do you buy glass? and do you cut it yourselves?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I buy glass canopies from the pet store or online store, personally.

But you can also find a local glass cutter with Google- then you'll just need a hinge and a handle.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

pasterino said:


> Thanks everyone, now this may be a stupid question, but where do you buy glass? and do you cut it yourselves?


depending on the size you might be able to use some plexi or acrylic they sell it a lowes and other home stores


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

google "Glass Supply" in your area, and then call for the cheapest per sq ft.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> But you can also find a local glass cutter with Google- then you'll just need a hinge and a handle.


 The hinge and handle don't last long term (the heat and uv from the t5s make them brittle). No need for a handle or hinge. I do like having two separate pieces of glass though. The front is easily removed to feed or do simple maintenance. Take both off for the armpit-wetting sessions. :biggrin:


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I would not use Saran for Oscars or any large tank. Too great a chance of it ending up in the tank. 
It does work very well for small tanks (nanos). A friend regularly uses it for emersed start up of rimless tanks. When the plants have grown in well enough he removes the Saran and fills the tank with water. 

If there are no pet stores near you look for places that supply glass for window repair. Some hardware stores will cut glass, but their stock is usually limited, and they usually cannot finish the edges for you. If you can find a place that specializes in glass the results will be better. Use thick glass. A tank large enough for Oscars represents quite a span. Perhaps 1/4"? At least 3/16". Have them ease the edges, too. This means to round the edges just a bit. Enough so the glass is safe to handle. 

You can order the hinges and handles from on line sources like Drs Foster and Smith or Big Als. There are probably others, I just remember seeing these at one or the other of these sources. If you do this make sure they will fit the glass. Order these first, then take them to the glass supplier. Test fit. 

Oscars can bump the covers with enough force to lift up the glass, knock aside lighting or anything else lightweight. I could all too easily see a disaster happening if you use Saran wrap. When you get the glass covers make sure they will stay down, even when they get bumped. This is part of the reason for thick glass. It can hold a bit of weight.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh - I just noticed the fish stocking. Yeah, you want a heavy glass lid with some clamps or rocks.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If clamps can be arranged this is the better way to go.


----------

